

Show HN: DemonTunes.com, web based music player. - NovaDesu

I've been working on a new project of mine, and it's near completion for release.<p>You can listen to music for free, streamed via youtube. It's all web based and works via ajax!<p>It is really easy to share music with your friends, here a few examples:<p>A playlist of mine:
http://demontunes.com/p/br<p>Link to a song
http://demontunes.com/s/CCsPt6ZTbIQ<p>The website is: http://demontunes.com/  or http://demontunes.com/player/<p>Would like to hear some feedback!
======
andyhin
Great site. I used to own audiolizer.com that did the same thing but with less
features.

One thing that worked out really well for us was allowing users to import
their itunes libraries/playlists. You just need to parse the iTunes XML and
map them title/artists to YouTube videos and users would be able to import
thousands of songs in seconds.

A few questions:

\- How do you plan to make money?

\- With YouTubes new song filtering, a lot of songs aren't the original pitch
anymore- how do you deal with that?

\- Have you considered using the Grooveshark API?

Good luck with the site!

------
revorad
The interface is clearly a clone of iTunes, but boy is it done well! Nice
work.

------
bglenn09
did you do both the ux and the coding? It's very impressive work.

~~~
NovaDesu
I made it together with someone, but I did all of the coding and most of the
design.

